# Need help choosing sensors for waterslide stop/go lights



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I have used ultrasonic sensors for selective object sensing in the past. You will need to use an analog input to the PLC and program a "window" of operation. The logic in the PLC would be that the PLC would constantly learn what is normal(water in the slide) and to trigger an output if there is an object in the slide(person) that is outside this normal learned condition.
Try this link: http://www.bannerengineering.com/training/faq.php?faqID=34&div=1

See if this will work for you.


----------



## ez-aquamatic (Jul 8, 2010)

*Custom designed sensors*

I have designed custom sensors specificaly for water slides. They detect people not water. They run on 24 VDC and have NPN outputs so they are compatable with most PLCs. I also sell complete systems that incorporate safety timers that are automaticaly calibrated, no timers to manualy adjust. Please visit my web site at ez-aquamatic.com.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread is 1.5 years old.


----------



## ez-aquamatic (Jul 8, 2010)

*Still comes up in search engines*

Someone may still require this info.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ez-aquamatic said:


> Someone may still require this info.


lol..... k


~Matt


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> This thread is 1.5 years old.


It may be a very very long slide..:laughing:


----------



## ez-aquamatic (Jul 8, 2010)

I assumed this site was for professional electrical contractors not a chat site for people who still live in thier parents basement.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ez-aquamatic said:


> I assumed this site was for professional electrical contractors...


Which for some reason made you think you'd be welcome to come on here and post ads for your company?

From the site rules:


> *What type of advertising is NOT allowed?*
> Users who post messages that promote any products or services that they sell or provide will be deleted.


-John


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ez-aquamatic said:


> I assumed this site was for professional electrical contractors not a chat site for people who still live in thier parents basement.


Means a lot coming from a spammer. 

It was obvious you where not here to 'help' anyone your post was advertising. 

If you want to advertise here you should talk to the site owner.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

ez-aquamatic said:


> I assumed this site was for professional electrical contractors not a chat site for people who still live in thier parents basement.


 If you did a simple search of these forums. You would know I live in parents attic, not basement! Now take a hike.


----------

